# frontosa



## karaokeaddict (Jan 25, 2012)

i am looking for someone who is selling.... frontosas let me know..


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

*fronts*

i have a bunch is ther something specific your looking for?


----------



## karaokeaddict (Jan 25, 2012)

*hi*

well i would prefer 7 stripes ....but would take 6 stripe if good price ..tell me what your selling and what prices and will go from there..


----------



## karaokeaddict (Jan 25, 2012)

blunthead said:


> i have a bunch is ther something specific your looking for?


well i would prefer 7 stripes ....but would take 6 stripe if good price ..tell me what your selling and what prices and will go from there..


----------

